# wheel adapters (4x100 - 5x114.3)



## ITA~GTi (Oct 20, 2003)

I e-mailed H&R about their adapters, haven't got a response yet.
Does anyone make an adapter to go from 4x100 to 5 x114.3??
5x114.3 is from toyota, lexis, and I believe nissan as well
The reason for this is because the wheels Im looking to get ( BBS LM) they come in 4x100 but only as a 17x7.5. With the pattern as a 5x114.3 I can go to a 17x9 in the rear and 17x8 in the front
Thanks


----------



## Abtitude (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: wheel adapters (ITA~GTi)*

doesn't exist unless you wanna run 50mm thick. overlap.


----------



## ITA~GTi (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: wheel adapters (Abtitude)*

what do you mean by overlap?


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: wheel adapters (ITA~GTi)*









mexipoke!


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: wheel adapters (KrautBrenner)*

I currently drive a GL (4x100) but have two sets of 5x114.3 wheels. What I'm doing is fitting on VR6-spec brakes and running adapters, 5x100-5x114.3. I've got everything I need, just waiting for a clear day to install them now








I believe you can get 4x100-->5x114.3 adapters though, but I forgot which shop... think it may have been Motorsport Tech.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: wheel adapters (rayray086)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayray086* »_I currently drive a GL (4x100) but have two sets of 5x114.3 wheels. What I'm doing is fitting on VR6-spec brakes and running adapters, 5x100-5x114.3. I've got everything I need, just waiting for a clear day to install them now








I believe you can get 4x100-->5x114.3 adapters though, but I forgot which shop... think it may have been Motorsport Tech.

I think someone made 8 hole adapters where 1 whole is being shared but I think it only applys to 4x100 to 5x100 and then wheel needs to be balanced on while its on the car. you can always re-drill your hubs to 5x114.3 there is more then enough space for that, but again it might overlap


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

you can easily get 4->5 lug adapters from a few places. because they have to be 2 piece, they are a minumum thickness of 33mm. you can even get them wheel and hub centric for a little more to prevent vibrations.
vortex member who makes them
http://www.motorsport-tech.com/adapters.htm
if the offset of the wheels is high enough, you might be alright. even still, prepare yourself for poke if your gonna try adapting wheels.


----------



## GTi Tifosi (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

The offset of the wheels are 40


----------

